# Maggie update



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie is home!! She has held down her water and a small amount of food today so we just got her home. We went for a long scenic drive on the way home because she loves to ride. She can't have any food treats for a few days. She is quite alert. So far she seems just a little stressed.
We are just so happy we are going to have a little more time with her. It may be just a few days or weeks but whatever we get, we are going to be thankful for. For right now she is just our gentle, sweet Maggie.
Tomorrow is my surgery so we will be spending a lot of time together. 
All of your kind words are so appreciated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Robbie, thank you for posting. I have been worried! I am relieved that Maggie is home and enjoying the special attention and loving care. May your surgery goes safely, and may this recovery be effective and EASY for you. Prayers are on the way for your successful recovery from surg, and may Maggie be feeling as well as possible for as long as possible. 

I am praying that you BOTH have many good, sunny, enjoyable days together!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

YAY I am so happy she was able to come home!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats wonderful news, will keep you and Maggie in my prayers.
Good luck tomorrow with your surgery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's great that she is home again! It will be a comfort to have her next to you as you recover from your surgery. Hope it goes smoothly and that you have an easy and speedy recovery.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm glad that she was able to come home with you. Prayers that your surgery goes well.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ninharI'm glad that she was able to come home with you. Prayers that your surgery goes well.


I second that!
I am sure you will be able rest easier afterward now with Maggie in sight.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am glad Maggie was able to come home. Now she will be there to keep you company as you recover from your surgery. 

Val


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good for Maggie!


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Take care of each other.

Jenniffer


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's great, sorry I've not been more on top of this. Hope all continues to go ok.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

We're both ok for now. She's keeping her food and water down. I'm still in pain so can't type much.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good news Robbie. You're still in my prayers until you're both up and around.










Please keep us updated.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Robbie, I don't have the diet link because I'm leaving Zamboni on her high (meat-based) protein diet. But her holistic vet prescribed this herb for her: Two Immortals Decoction (Er Xian Tang) http://www.itmonline.org/arts/erxian.htm in case you wanted to look into it.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie had a fluid filled cyst on her kidney. They also took a piece of the kidney for testing. Her liver also had a growth mass. She is still getting boiled hamburger and rice with a little dog food being worked back in. I don't know if I should mess with what is working right now. She's doing quite well. Plays with her cuz a LOT. Thank goodness her favorite is one the squeaker died in. 
She's still hanging out with me while we both recuperate.
Thanks for the links and info. I'll let you know when we get the lab results back. I'm just so thankful to have her with us and being her normal self. I've never gotten that opportunity before with any of my other dogs.
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I probably would not mess with her food if what you are doing now is working. I hope you both feel 100% soon!!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi Robbie,
I just saw this thread. So happy that things are improving for Maggie.
Surgery ??!! Will be sending good thoughts your way.

Pam


----------

